# Thoughts on a Smoker



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been thinking of taking the plunge and getting a smoker. One that really catches my eye is the Landmann Smokey Mountain 34″ Two Drawer Gas Vertical Smoker. it actually has three doors, one for the water, wood chips and the main door for the top chamber section. also a vertical smoker will take up less room and it has a cast brass burner. really liking the idea of the 3 doors so you don't loose all our heat and smoke anytime you need to add water or wood chips. 





















http://www.landmann-usa.com/products-page/gas-smokers/34-two-drawer-gas-vertical-smoker/


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks good! That said, I love my Akorn. 299.00 and have cooked for over 24 hours without fuel re-load, twice. You can smoke, grill or bake on it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Never used their smoker, but they are a class act company. An example. Kids bought me a log hauler 5 years or so ago. I wore the bearings out of the wheels and no replacement tires would fit, so I e-mailed the company and give them the model # and asked them to sent me two wheels. They did and also sent the axle and two sleeves to adapt to the hub size on the tires. AND!!! an e-mail apologizing for the problem. AND!!!!! THE ORDER WAS FREE OF CHARGE. This is what I had and still have, best invention in awhile. Didn't ask for a free replacement, but got one anyway. When was the last time you dealt with a company like that!!!!!!!!

http://www.landmann-usa.com/products-page/firewood-storage/black-firewood-caddy-with-black-cover/


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Good Ole American Made Products and Company


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Just some perfunctory observations here; many times I've done smoking with inclement conditions rolling in (long pork shoulder smokes lasting overnight) and I've needed to jury-rig some protection from the elements. The specs on this smoker says it isn’t too heavy but I didn’t see any wheels to reposition in case of emergency. You could always fabricate some kinda pretty basic platform if need be. I have a small overhang on the back porch that I have a table setup that I use for placing my meat probes that I use. Some of these temperature gizmo’s have extra length food probes that you can get via Amazon. I’m sure it you would run them through the top or use the door???

I kinda went gangsta on my setup when mother nature was trying to turn the tables on my cook.








[/URL]


Also, maybe check the measurements of the inside shelves so they will fit what you will cook most often. Packer briskets around here run around 19” in length. You could always simply cut your ribs in half to fit the shelves.

With the vertical smoker setup and gas, I don’t envision an issue with maintaining favored temps when you need to open the door to check on/spritz/mop/foil wrap your meats.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Surf,

Check out the Smokingmeatforums for some great info on earlier versions of the smoker you are considering. They have a "propane" section and you can use the search button for some helpful reads.

One of the posts mentioned a link to this guy and he solved any drippings from the front with a little high-temp gasket seal. Also a guy who insulated his smoker for fairly cheap to optimize its efficiency.

https://sites.google.com/site/sqwibcooks/family-profiles

Also saw one in one of the comments a guy showing his smoker rolled out onto the front of his driveway.


----------

